# Help!



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Trying to find a down loadable cutaway drawing for a old style window for a article I am writing. A drawing that calls out the different parts - stool, sash, jamb....
Been looking for a hour and have nothing but high blood pressure to show for it. :furious: Does anyone have a suggested site or picture I can use for reference for a how-to article?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*this should help*

Old window style parts diagram- access link http://www.leedsclark.com/lc_window_diagram.htm


----------

